# SHIH TZU & LABRADOR



## Seng

MY SHIH TZU "RICKY" 

&

LABRADOR "CRISY"​


----------



## Pepe Gardner

Thanks, they look cute together. How do they get along?


----------



## Vierka

Nice punk on Ricky!!!  

The picture where they sleep is amazing! There's no other option but to smile.


----------



## Seng

Pepe Gardner said:


> Thanks, they look cute together. How do they get along?


LOL......they get along together like cats and dogs "meow!!!" put them together and they will fight for absolutely ages! (play fights as puppies do) its so tiring
watching them  
Crisy is the big bully just because of her size but hey that does not stop Ricky (shih Tzu) provoking her, on several occasions when Crisy (Lab) is tied up he will walk up to her knowing that she cant catch him and you can almost hear him saying " bleh u cant catch me!! " and starts sprinting up and down the garden path .....hahahaha.......
Crisy sleeps outside with Rambo our GR and Ricky inside with us and u can see how miserable he is until we let him outside, you'll see Crisy waggling her tail and Ricky barking like mad both thinking "right im gonna beat you today" 
and it all repeats


----------



## Seng

i have a video i want to share but its to big to upload (25mb) how would i be able to compress it to a smaller size.


----------



## Joe

Read this guide on how to convert avi or mpg to divx.
http://www.videohelp.com/avi2divx.htm
It will make the file much smaller.
Or if you want you can send it to me on cd and I will do this for you and put it on the web for you (host it)
Joe


----------



## Seng

Thanks alot Joe 

I will try attach it soon , will update u on progress


----------



## Contessa63

Cute dogs! I have a Shih Tzu too. I rescued her last summer. Her name is Sasha. We almost lost her last month. She had severe kidney stones and only a 30% chance of making it through the surgery. Well she made it and is doing great!


----------



## Amy

How cute! I've got a lab & shih tzu as well. They're pretty much the best of friends, heh. Except they seem have role reversal issues where Zorro (lab) thinks he's the little lap dog, and cosmo (shih tzu) thinks he's the big guy, heh.


----------



## Contessa63

Sahsa the Shihtzu is the same! S he will take on the big dogs anyday!


----------



## Pepe Gardner

Contessa63, I really like your avatar. Did you make that from your own photo?


----------



## Contessa63

Yes id did. Clive was sleeping on our upstairs floor. I had my digital handy and snaped the pic. I'm glad you like it!


----------



## tx.lakerats

cute family... I'll have to get some pics of mine together soon.... I have a 2.7lb yorkshire that likes to sleep on my golden!


----------

